# canning chicken livers? cross post



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I have an elderly beagle that practically lives on chicken livers and rice (no teeth). I have an opportunity to get lots, more than I can freeze, for a low price. Has anyone canned these successfully??
this is a cross post from the preserving board...which got no response (sale ends Sat). Hoping the resourceful folks here can advise
Thanks!!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

we make raw food for cats that have allergies but we freeze....in batches when we butcher (rabbits and organs)....maybe try a small bit and see if doggy still likes it b4 wasting time and money?


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I canned some rabbit ones for our dog 2 years ago and just used them up last week. of course they loved them.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

Why not just can them in pint jars? I bet a pint cooked with rice would be a couple of days meals.

Lucky dog to have such a nice owner.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

One thing to be aware of is that most raw (or home cooked) dog diets have about 10% organ meats, as they can overdose on some of the vitamins found in liver, etc. Will your dog eat other meats? Obviously, if she is old and near the end, feed her what ever she will eat, but otherwise, try to balance it out a bit more, that isn't really a fully healthy diet for long term. Can you add other meats? Maybe something ground? 

I often freeze a lot of liver and give our dogs some at times to improve their diet. I have a friend that raises a few beef and gives us the livers when they butcher (and heart - score! and kidneys - yes!).


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

thanks...I do give her mashed ground chicken and turkey breast. She likes the livers, and they mash up really easily. She is 17 and almost toothless, but still has a hint of feist left in her.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I've thought about your question, there should be no reason why you can't cann the livers. I would certinaly do it for my dogs,if we didn't have the freezers. All of our organ meats go to the dogs anyway.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Awww old beagles! I had beagles a long time ago, great little dogs. I've got a couple of elderly Silky Terriers right now - 14 and 15. They've moved onto quality canned food from the kibble they've eaten. Old dogs are great.


----------

